# Finally Feeling Like Fall - Steelhead Time!!



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Robert Holmes said:


> I got a skunk today so I guess that I released them all. Convince charter boat operators that they should release all of their fish. They do way more damage than a guy that keeps a few steelhead that are caught in the river. I fish in a river that only gets 10,000 planted each year. I release a few and keep a few. I don't feel bad about the ones that I keep.


Is that supposed to a joke dude? There are not charter boats in around the oscoda. They all went out of business do to lack of fish.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Raylaser said:


> After reading all these posts about C&R vs. keeping some fish I had to weigh in and say that the right answer is what's right for you the fisherman in your own mind and what works with your conscience. That being said, none of us has the right to dictate to the others what they should do. As long as it's within the law of how the fish was caught, it's a legal size fish and if kept it will be consumed and not wasted (unless it's a trophy and you'r mounting it).
> 
> I think a big part of the problem stems from those who live close to these wonderful fishing spots and have the opportunity to fish them as often as they like due to living in close proximity. It's easy to say to the community on these blogs that you should C&R every fish under a certain size or during a certain time of year etc. For those who have to travel hours just to get to these spots and may only get there once a year, it sure is more desirable to keep at least one legal size, legally hooked fish to make or trip worthwhile. I am one such person and I envy those of you who can fish Northern Michigan regularly because you live there and I understand your thought process given your access to the fishery. However, I get up there once a year or every other year and you bess believe I'm gonna take home some fish with me. Not gonna hog up every last fish I catch but will certainly take home some slabs of meat for the table.
> 
> Again, just my 2 cents but I think that this may verbalize where some of the disconnect is coming from in previous posts.


Well said! My point was not every fish should be released if people like to eat them. Keep the most abundant species that are good eating. When it comes to something as special as a steelhead let it grow to come an adult which was intent of the stocking program.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Is that supposed to a joke dude? There are not charter boats in around the oscoda. They all went out of business do to lack of fish.


I suggest you first ask him what part of the state he is referring to before you berate him. I know this is a NE MI site but the discussion is a statewide issue about C&R vs. harvesting fish and in some areas charters do take a toll. Just sayin'.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Well said! My point was not every fish should be released if people like to eat them. Keep the most abundant species that are good eating. When it comes to something as special as a steelhead let it grow to come an adult which was intent of the stocking program.


Streamside: I guess the point of my statement wasn't about any particular species but all fish in general. If the intent of the plants of steelies is to have them reach a specific maturity before harvesting them, then the DNR would have set a larger keeper size and maybe even a weight limit and would certainly have set a low creel limit as well. Since they didn't do these things I think you saying that "This was the intent of the plantings" is really more of your opinion than fact. Again, to each his own but don't give your opinion (which you are fully entitled to and God Bless America that we can print our opinions), don't give it as fact if it isn't. We all have the right to keep steelhead with in the limits currently set. If you and others think those limits (creel and size) should be changed then petition the DNR to do so. And if they change it, I for one will gladly abide by it as a law abiding fisherman and citizen.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Raylaser said:


> I suggest you first ask him what part of the state he is referring to before you berate him. I know this is a NE MI site but the discussion is a statewide issue about C&R vs. harvesting fish and in some areas charters do take a toll. Just sayin'.


Since the post only mentions Au Sable steelhead I guess I figured that was topic along with NE MI site. And also since I started the post and it was all about the Au Sable Steelhead. Sorry I will be more clear in the future!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Raylaser said:


> Streamside: I guess the point of my statement wasn't about any particular species but all fish in general. If the intent of the plants of steelies is to have them reach a specific maturity before harvesting them, then the DNR would have set a larger keeper size and maybe even a weight limit and would certainly have set a low creel limit as well. Since they didn't do these things I think you saying that "This was the intent of the plantings" is really more of your opinion than fact. Again, to each his own but don't give your opinion (which you are fully entitled to and God Bless America that we can print our opinions), don't give it as fact if it isn't. We all have the right to keep steelhead with in the limits currently set. If you and others think those limits (creel and size) should be changed then petition the DNR to do so. And if they change it, I for one will gladly abide by it as a law abiding fisherman and citizen.


Your right - enjoy the smolts and skippers!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Once a fish is caught and released in the AuSable it could show up in Milwaukee the following year. No guarantee that fish is going to be around to be caught out of the AuSable again. If it survives a couple of years it might move from Milwaukee to Marquette.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Robert Holmes said:


> Once a fish is caught and released in the AuSable it could show up in Milwaukee the following year. No guarantee that fish is going to be around to be caught out of the AuSable again. If it survives a couple of years it might move from Milwaukee to Marquette.


So true and that is what is so awesome about catch and release! Someone enjoying catching that same steelhead as I did where every it might be!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Your right - enjoy the smolts and skippers![/
> 
> 
> MichiganStreamside said:
> ...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

MichiganStreamside said:


> So true and that is what is so awesome about catch and release! Someone enjoying catching that same steelhead as I did where every it might be!


I will throw some back for ya... this weekend. I will also take one home for me.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Your right - enjoy the smolts and skippers!


Dude, now you're just being facetious. But hey, that too is your right. Never said anything about keeping bare minimum legal fish and BTW I do more C&R than I do keeping of fish but you are one of those self-righteous guys who things those who don't agree 100% with them are just low-lifes that will keep every fish they catch. Too bad you didn't fully understand my original post but hey that's life, some people read and don't comprehend very well. I won't get into a smart aleck exchange with you over this, I believe we each said enough (probably too much). Hope you have a great evening and good luck in all your fishing endeavors. I'm off to hunt deer tomorrow and I guarantee you I won't be shooting any button bucks. But that's a whole other can of worms!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Raylaser said:


> Dude, now you're just being facetious. But hey, that too is your right. Never said anything about keeping bare minimum legal fish and BTW I do more C&R than I do keeping of fish but you are one of those self-righteous guys who things those who don't agree 100% with them are just low-lifes that will keep every fish they catch. Too bad you didn't fully understand my original post but hey that's life, some people read and don't comprehend very well. I won't get into a smart aleck exchange with you over this, I believe we each said enough (probably too much). Hope you have a great evening and good luck in all your fishing endeavors. I'm off to hunt deer tomorrow and I guarantee you I won't be shooting any button bucks. But that's a whole other can of worms!


Your the one being rude, telling me things that i'm not after I excepted your point of view. Even thou I do not share your opinion. Even told you to enjoy your fishing. Why would shooting a button buck be wrong as you have implied above? Its legal and what the regs want you do or they would not be written that way. Done wasting time here.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

Robert Holmes I do not believe you have any idea what your talking about at all. I fish the big water out of oscoda quite a bit there is truly hardly any fish beside walleye and lake trout. I have lived in oscoda all my life and watch her the charter boat industry collapse and crazy enough it happened when the lake crashed. Some of the guys that chartered outta here were world class fisherman and they couldn't adapt to survive due to the fact there is hardly any fish unless you would pay to catch greasers which nobody does. So the main point is why would u try and hinder a fishery that is finally just starting to rebound? Let me know when you get an answer cuts to me your just spewing


----------



## Chromekilla (Aug 12, 2014)

1 fish limit - agreed streamside!!! We need a state wide 1 fish limit on Steelhead... Not now, but yesterday. I follow the sites and you have the same idiots posting every kill they make to get a pat on the back. Steelhead taste terrible anyhow! If done right, you don't even need to kill a single fish for spawn, as we realized years ago. You guys keeping all of these fish, will be the same ones bitching once they are gone and probably the same ones fishing Browns when the water is 70 degrees. 

As for the fishing industry in Oscoda, etc. - you guys haven't a clue about what happens in this town. Listen to what Streamside and Slick have to tell you... They know what's going on and so do I. Appreciate and cherish what we have... Treat these fish respect and put them back, especially on the Au Sable.


----------



## Chromekilla (Aug 12, 2014)

By the way Holmes, instead of throwing some back and/or keeping one for yourself, why don't you just stay home or go to the west side and rip some boots off the gravel.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

Chromekilla said:


> 1 fish limit - agreed streamside!!! We need a state wide 1 fish limit on Steelhead... Not now, but yesterday. I follow the sites and you have the same idiots posting every kill they make to get a pat on the back. Steelhead taste terrible anyhow! If done right, you don't even need to kill a single fish for spawn, as we realized years ago. You guys keeping all of these fish, will be the same ones bitching once they are gone and probably the same ones fishing Browns when the water is 70 degrees.
> 
> As for the fishing industry in Oscoda, etc. - you guys haven't a clue about what happens in this town. Listen to what Streamside and Slick have to tell you... They know what's going on and so do I. Appreciate and cherish what we have... Treat these fish respect and put them back, especially on the Au Sable.


My god another guy that fishes the ausable all the time and he has the same opinion!!! Wow! We see it everyday yet we are wrong. Go figure!


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Jesus, you guys are brutal with each other on here. I thought I was bad. Who knows where all the Fish have gone. Maybe Obamas administration is taking them and giving them to his Muslim buddies lol. Anyways all I know is 24 hours from now I'm going to be in Oscoda and fishing hardcore for a week on my favorite river. Maybe I catch fish, maybe I don't, but upnorthlive.com beers are better than down here beers. Good fishing.:woohoo1:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Closing this one. Come on guys. Let's not preach to each other about how many fish to keep or not keep so long as one is within the law.


----------

